# Heated seats stopped working



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

Did you try disconnecting your battery to reset the cars body control module (computer)? I would suspect that there is a lot more to the seat system than just the fuse, and like most other things on cars today a lot of that stuff goes through one of the many onboard computers. So it may be a transient type issue where it just needs to be reset by disconnecting the battery for 10 minutes or so. Which by the way will reset everything else in the car so don't do it unless you want to reset everything. Cause both failing at the same time is odd.


----------

